

Research to Measure Typosquatting Perpetrators and Funders - bensummers
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/02/17/measuring-typosquattings-perpetrators-and-funders/

======
bensummers
Yet more proof that the world appears to reward those who behave unethically
rather than creating something of value.

